# New Ideas



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I DID NOT KNOW that you could have a small 16 gallon tank that is easy to keep with fish only!!!
My brain is whirling with posibilities! LOL
Does anyone have pictures of their small fish only SW tanks they would like to share with me?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

with live rock ?


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

No, fish only.  Fake rock.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

it is really rare to keep fish only in a small tank, main reason is there are lack of fish that is suitable for small tank that doesn't need some kind of reef setting. At the most minimum mushroom or zoa.
Fish like smaller clown fish, to clown gobies to cardinals, they are doing best with some corals around for them to feel it is a more natural environment. The only reason there is FOWLR set up in larger system is not because it is good for the fish, it is simply easier (cheaper as well) for the person to take care those fish and also some fish simply not reef safe so keeping coral with them is almost like feeding them $100 meal daily.

EDIT: To add on more detail why those I listed need Reef environment.
Clown fish do best with host to feel safer. Gobies like to hang upside down on acropora branches etc.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Great information. Thank you. Sounds like you can do it, but not to the benefit of the fish, so forget the fakes. LOL


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

if you got a pair of clowns and a gobie a piece of lr sand and got some cheep coral (gsp mushrooms ect ) youd be set


----------

